# General > Business >  Dounreay Tri  - Floating Wind Turbines Goes Into Administration

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Dounreay Tri  - Floating Wind Turbines Goes Into Administration*

[IMG][/IMG]
The company behind the floating wind turbine project for the Pentland Firth  - Dounreay Tri has gone into administration according t details on Companies House web site.   the company registered as French Duncan Llp, 133 Finnieston Street, Glasgow, G3 8HB was listed in administration proceedings earlier this month (4 July 2017).   [Read Full Article]

----------

